# Grouse in Logan Canyon



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone hunted grouse in Logan Canyon lately? If what was your success like? I am my bro-in-laws hiking buddy for the deer hunt and figured I would try for some grouse along the way.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bring your gun- certainly been a better year than last


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Haven't hunted it recently but shot a bunch up in Wood Camp a couple years ago.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw a bunch on the rifle hunt today. Of course, they had to scare the living hell out of me when they flew up, but I did see them. :lol: 

They were blues btw


----------

